# The Sims 2 Crash



## farsidecow (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm having a problem with The Sims 2 constantly crashing.  What bugs me is that sometimes I can play it a long time with no problem, sometimes it will crash within seconds of starting play with a family.  This hadn't been a problem in the past because while it would do it (crash), I could usually manage to re-try it a few times, and everything would work splendidly.  Recently, it's been doing it and not letting me even try my normal troubleshooting from the recent past--which is what really bothers me.  I've done Onyx, uninstall and reinstall the game, basically everything short of an outright uninstall and reinstall of OS X.  Here's the crash log.  Any further suggestions?

Date/Time:      2006-07-04 08:57:24 -0500
OS Version:     10.3.9 (Build 7W98)
Report Version: 2

Command: The Sims 2
Path:    /Applications/The Sims 2.localized/The Sims 2.app/Contents/MacOS/The Sims 2
Version: 1.0 (1.0)
PID:     362
Thread:  0

Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Codes:      KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE (0x0002) at 0x00000000

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00351df4 RaiseException + 0x324cfc
1   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x0037f7f8 RaiseException + 0x352700
2   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00381068 RaiseException + 0x353f70
3   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00388788 RaiseException + 0x35b690
4   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x004277cc RaiseException + 0x3fa6d4
5   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x0094f4a0 RaiseException + 0x9223a8
6   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00953148 RaiseException + 0x926050
7   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x0094856c RaiseException + 0x91b474
8   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00a12608 RaiseException + 0x9e5510
9   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00a5de00 RaiseException + 0xa30d08
10  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00b284c0 RaiseException + 0xafb3c8
11  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00b2ca4c RaiseException + 0xaff954
12  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00bb26e0 RaiseException + 0xb855e8
13  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00bb2e88 RaiseException + 0xb85d90
14  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00b2bf38 RaiseException + 0xafee40
15  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00b78c38 RaiseException + 0xb4bb40
16  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00b2bd70 RaiseException + 0xafec78
17  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00b20244 RaiseException + 0xaf314c
18  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00b1fa94 RaiseException + 0xaf299c
19  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00b217cc RaiseException + 0xaf46d4
20  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00857148 RaiseException + 0x82a050
21  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00853c34 RaiseException + 0x826b3c
22  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x000519d8 RaiseException + 0x248e0
23  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00853b2c RaiseException + 0x826a34
24  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00054024 RaiseException + 0x26f2c
25  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00853750 RaiseException + 0x826658
26  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x008539c4 RaiseException + 0x8268cc
27  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00855d6c RaiseException + 0x828c74
28  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x000035b8 0x1000 + 0x25b8
29  com.apple.HIToolbox            	0x92882e50 DispatchEventToHandlers + 0x150
30  com.apple.HIToolbox            	0x928830c4 SendEventToEventTargetInternal + 0x174
31  com.apple.HIToolbox            	0x92887544 SendEventToEventTargetWithOptions + 0x28
32  com.apple.HIToolbox            	0x92893ba0 _Z29ToolboxEventDispatcherHandlerP25OpaqueEventHandlerCallRefP14OpaqueEventRefPv + 0x2b8
33  com.apple.HIToolbox            	0x92882f0c DispatchEventToHandlers + 0x20c
34  com.apple.HIToolbox            	0x928830c4 SendEventToEventTargetInternal + 0x174
35  com.apple.HIToolbox            	0x92895530 SendEventToEventTarget + 0x28
36  com.apple.HIToolbox            	0x9289944c ToolboxEventDispatcher + 0x5c
37  com.apple.HIToolbox            	0x928b677c HLTBEventDispatcher + 0x10
38  com.apple.HIToolbox            	0x928ac618 RunApplicationEventLoop + 0x98
39  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00003664 0x1000 + 0x2664
40  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00003920 0x1000 + 0x2920
41  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00002b9c 0x1000 + 0x1b9c
42  com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x000029cc 0x1000 + 0x19cc

Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x900147e8 semaphore_wait_trap + 0x8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9000ea50 _pthread_cond_wait + 0x2a4
2   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x000c2584 RaiseException + 0x9548c
3   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x0013a868 RaiseException + 0x10d770
4   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x0013a710 RaiseException + 0x10d618
5   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x000c0098 RaiseException + 0x92fa0
6   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90024990 _pthread_body + 0x28

Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x900078b8 mach_msg_trap + 0x8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90007438 mach_msg + 0x38
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation       	0x901c2258 __CFRunLoopRun + 0x350
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation       	0x901c69e4 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 0x148
4   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio      	0x93f584b8 _ZN10HALRunLoop9OwnThreadEPv + 0x104
5   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio      	0x93f582ec _ZN9CAPThread5EntryEPS_ + 0x30
6   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90024990 _pthread_body + 0x28

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x900147e8 semaphore_wait_trap + 0x8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9000ea50 _pthread_cond_wait + 0x2a4
2   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x000c2584 RaiseException + 0x9548c
3   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x004f3a18 RaiseException + 0x4c6920
4   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x000c0098 RaiseException + 0x92fa0
5   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90024990 _pthread_body + 0x28

Thread 4:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90012808 clock_sleep_trap + 0x8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9000d9f8 nanosleep + 0x78
2   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x000bfaf0 RaiseException + 0x929f8
3   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x00070e00 RaiseException + 0x43d08
4   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x000c0108 RaiseException + 0x93010
5   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90024990 _pthread_body + 0x28

Thread 5:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90018e78 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 0x8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9000ea14 _pthread_cond_wait + 0x268
2   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio      	0x93f5aef8 _ZN7CAGuard7WaitForEy + 0xdc
3   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio      	0x93f5adf8 _ZN7CAGuard9WaitUntilEy + 0x130
4   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio      	0x93f75cec _ZN10HPIOThread8WorkLoopEv + 0x358
5   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio      	0x93f76894 _ZN10HPIOThread11ThreadEntryEPS_ + 0x1c
6   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio      	0x93f582ec _ZN9CAPThread5EntryEPS_ + 0x30
7   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90024990 _pthread_body + 0x28

Thread 6:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90012808 clock_sleep_trap + 0x8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9000d9f8 nanosleep + 0x78
2   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90012528 usleep + 0x48
3   com.aspyr.TheSims2             	0x010ea898 RaiseException + 0x10bd7a0
4   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90024990 _pthread_body + 0x28

Thread 7:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90018e78 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 0x8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9000ea14 _pthread_cond_wait + 0x268
2   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 	0x902da570 TSWaitOnSemaphoreCommon + 0xb0
3   ...ickTimeComponents.component 	0x7f207b54 ReadSchedulerThreadEntryPoint + 0x1458
4   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90024990 _pthread_body + 0x28

PPC Thread State:
  srr0: 0x00351df4 srr1: 0x0000f030                vrsave: 0x00000000
    cr: 0x82022242  xer: 0x20000000   lr: 0x00351df4  ctr: 0x00366554
    r0: 0x00351dd0   r1: 0xbfffe080   r2: 0x018e3158   r3: 0x00000001
    r4: 0x00000031   r5: 0x0a7ec6f1   r6: 0x000000df   r7: 0x00000000
    r8: 0x0f93f77c   r9: 0x0f93f4c0  r10: 0x00000000  r11: 0xfffffecc
   r12: 0x00366554  r13: 0x145127a0  r14: 0x12bc0750  r15: 0x12820826
   r16: 0x14512248  r17: 0x00000031  r18: 0x00000001  r19: 0x00000000
   r20: 0xe9c80000  r21: 0x00000000  r22: 0x00000000  r23: 0x0d9199b0
   r24: 0x00000000  r25: 0x00000000  r26: 0x00000033  r27: 0x0dff28f0
   r28: 0x12bc0788  r29: 0x11bac3e4  r30: 0x00000004  r31: 0x00000000

Binary Images Description:
    0x1000 -  0x1585fff com.aspyr.TheSims2 1.0	/Applications/The Sims 2.localized/The Sims 2.app/Contents/MacOS/The Sims 2
 0x1b06000 -  0x1b1ce53 testl 	PEF binary: testl
 0x1d87000 -  0x1dd29b1 CarbonLibpwpc 	PEF binary: CarbonLibpwpc
 0x1e02b40 -  0x1e02bf2 CFMPriv_CoreFoundation 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_CoreFoundation
 0x1e03210 -  0x1e03287 CFMPriv_System 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_System
 0x1e03530 -  0x1e03600 CFMPriv_CarbonSound 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_CarbonSound
 0x1e03680 -  0x1e03753 CFMPriv_CommonPanels 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_CommonPanels
 0x1e03830 -  0x1e038eb CFMPriv_Help 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_Help
 0x1e038f0 -  0x1e039ba CFMPriv_HIToolbox 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_HIToolbox
 0x1e03a40 -  0x1e03b16 CFMPriv_HTMLRendering4&#8734;6 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_HTMLRendering4&#8734;6
 0x1e03b90 -  0x1e03c63 CFMPriv_ImageCapture 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_ImageCapture
 0x1e03cf0 -  0x1e03dd5 CFMPriv_NavigationServices 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_NavigationServices
 0x1e03e50 -  0x1e03f26 CFMPriv_OpenScripting&#63743;MacBLib 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_OpenScripting&#63743;MacBLib
 0x1e04000 -  0x1e040be CFMPriv_Print 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_Print
 0x1e040e0 -  0x1e041ad CFMPriv_SecurityHI 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_SecurityHI
 0x1e04230 -  0x1e04312 CFMPriv_SpeechRecognition 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_SpeechRecognition
 0x1e04390 -  0x1e04463 CFMPriv_CarbonCore 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_CarbonCore
 0x1e044e0 -  0x1e045b3 CFMPriv_OSServices 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_OSServices
 0x1e04690 -  0x1e04752 CFMPriv_AE 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_AE
 0x1e04760 -  0x1e04825 CFMPriv_ATS 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_ATS
 0x1e048a0 -  0x1e04977 CFMPriv_ColorSync 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_ColorSync
 0x1e04a00 -  0x1e04ae3 CFMPriv_FindByContent9¿Dp 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_FindByContent9¿Dp
 0x1e04b60 -  0x1e04c3a CFMPriv_HIServices 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_HIServices
 0x1e04cb0 -  0x1e04d90 CFMPriv_LangAnalysis 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_LangAnalysis
 0x1e04e20 -  0x1e04f06 CFMPriv_LaunchServices 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_LaunchServices
 0x1e04fe0 -  0x1e050b7 CFMPriv_PrintCore 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_PrintCore
 0x1e050c0 -  0x1e05182 CFMPriv_QD 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_QD
 0x1e05280 -  0x1e05369 CFMPriv_SpeechSynthesis 	PEF binary: CFMPriv_SpeechSynthesis
 0x1fe9000 -  0x1feafff com.apple.aoa.halplugin 2.5.0	/System/Library/Extensions/IOAudioFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AOAHALPlugin.bundle/Contents/MacOS/AOAHALPlugin
 0x594c000 -  0x5a28fff com.divxnetworks.DivXCodec 5.1.1	/Library/QuickTime/DivX 5.component/Contents/MacOS/DivX 5
 0x5aac000 -  0x5ae5fff com.apple.audio.SoundManager.Components 3.9.1	/System/Library/Components/SoundManagerComponents.component/Contents/MacOS/SoundManagerComponents
 0x5b1c000 -  0x5b45fff com.apple.iSightAudio 7.1	/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/HAL/iSightAudio.plugin/Contents/MacOS/iSightAudio
 0x5d2d000 -  0x5e22fff GLEngine 	/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Resources/GLEngine.bundle/GLEngine
 0x5f86000 -  0x60a7fff com.apple.GeForceFXGLDriver 1.3.42 (3.4.2)	/System/Library/Extensions/GeForceFXGLDriver.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GeForceFXGLDriver
 0x60e0000 -  0x60f9fff GLDriver 	/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Resources/GLDriver.bundle/GLDriver
 0x611a000 -  0x6134fff GLRendererFloat 	/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Resources/GLRendererFloat.bundle/GLRendererFloat
 0x7325000 -  0x732afff com.apple.iokit.IOQTComponents 1.3	/System/Library/Components/IOQTComponents.component/Contents/MacOS/IOQTComponents
 0x749d000 -  0x74a2fff com.apple.GeForceGA 1.3.42 (3.4.2)	/System/Library/Extensions/GeForceGA.plugin/Contents/MacOS/GeForceGA
 0x7622000 -  0x7701fff com.apple.audio.codecs.Components 1.4.3	/System/Library/Components/AudioCodecs.component/Contents/MacOS/AudioCodecs
0x71e93000 - 0x72147fff com.apple.QuickTime 7.1.0	/System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
0x73230000 - 0x73233fff libmx.A.dylib 	/usr/lib/libmx.A.dylib
0x76ba8000 - 0x76be5fff com.apple.QuickTimeFireWireDV.component 7.1	/System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeFirewireDV.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeFireWireDV
0x77de2000 - 0x77df2fff com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib 3.0.3 (vecLib 3.0.3)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x7b3ba000 - 0x7b3bdfff com.apple.QuickTimeH264.component 7.1	/System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeH264.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeH264
0x7df09000 - 0x7df20fff com.apple.QuartzCore 1.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x7f1f2000 - 0x7fbc8fff com.apple.QuickTimeComponents.component 7.1	/System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeComponents.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeComponents
0x80830000 - 0x8090efff libxml2.2.dylib 	/usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x80a50000 - 0x80ad4fff libstdc++.6.dylib 	/usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x80c80000 - 0x80c88fff libgcc_s.1.dylib 	/usr/lib/libgcc_s.1.dylib
0x875cb000 - 0x876bcfff libGLProgrammability.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
0x88080000 - 0x881b6fff com.apple.vImage 1.0.0 (1.2.0)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x88eb0000 - 0x88ebcfff com.apple.agl 2.5 (AGL-2.5)	/System/Library/Frameworks/AGL.framework/Versions/A/AGL
0x8c280000 - 0x8c281fff libGLSystem.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLSystem.dylib
0x8fc90000 - 0x8fc90fff com.apple.Accelerate 1.0.3 (Accelerate 1.0.3)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe4ffff dyld 	/usr/lib/dyld
0x90000000 - 0x9014ffff libSystem.B.dylib 	/usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x901c0000 - 0x9026efff com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.3.9 (299.37)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x902b0000 - 0x90529fff com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 10.3.7	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x90584000 - 0x905f3fff com.apple.framework.IOKit 1.3.6 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x90610000 - 0x9069afff com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 3.0.1	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x90700000 - 0x90700fff com.apple.CoreServices 10.3 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x90702000 - 0x9074dfff libGLImage.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x907a4000 - 0x907a4fff com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit 1.3.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x907c7000 - 0x907cffff libbsm.dylib 	/usr/lib/libbsm.dylib
0x907f0000 - 0x907f9fff com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.0.5	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x90810000 - 0x90810fff com.apple.ApplicationServices 1.0 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x90830000 - 0x9089ffff libobjc.A.dylib 	/usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x908c5000 - 0x90915fff com.apple.HIServices 1.4.1 (0.0.1d1)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x90940000 - 0x909b3fff com.apple.DesktopServices 1.2.5	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x909f0000 - 0x90a0afff libGL.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x90a20000 - 0x90b7bfff com.apple.Foundation 6.3.8 (500.61)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x90c32000 - 0x90c46fff libCGATS.A.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGATS.A.dylib
0x90c60000 - 0x90cc2fff libGLU.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x90d00000 - 0x90d1bfff com.apple.SystemConfiguration 1.7.1 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x90d40000 - 0x90d40fff com.apple.Carbon 10.3 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x90d60000 - 0x90d6bfff com.apple.opengl 1.3.8	/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x91280000 - 0x912d4fff com.apple.bom 1.2.7 (64.1)	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Bom.framework/Versions/A/Bom
0x912e0000 - 0x912f7fff com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.5.4	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x91303000 - 0x9136cfff com.apple.htmlrendering 1.1.2	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x913a0000 - 0x9145ffff ColorSync 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x914ad000 - 0x914fbfff com.apple.print.framework.Print 3.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x91524000 - 0x91597fff com.apple.NavigationServices 3.3.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x915e0000 - 0x91699fff com.apple.QD 3.4.71 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x916e0000 - 0x91773fff com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore 3.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x917b6000 - 0x917c3fff com.apple.CommonPanels 1.2.1 (1.0)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x917e0000 - 0x917f0fff com.apple.speech.recognition.framework 3.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x917fc000 - 0x9180cfff com.apple.ImageCapture 2.1.5	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x91880000 - 0x91942fff com.apple.audio.units.Components 1.3.4	/System/Library/Components/CoreAudio.component/Contents/MacOS/CoreAudio
0x91967000 - 0x91972fff libCSync.A.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x91990000 - 0x9199bfff com.apple.securityhi 1.2 (90)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x919a3000 - 0x91a6bfff libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib 	/usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
0x91b10000 - 0x91b2afff libPDFRIP.A.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPDFRIP.A.dylib
0x91b50000 - 0x91b5ffff libPSRIP.A.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPSRIP.A.dylib
0x91b80000 - 0x91b93fff libRIP.A.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x91d94000 - 0x91dccfff com.apple.AE 1.4	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x92070000 - 0x92096fff com.apple.FindByContent 1.4 (1.2)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/FindByContent.framework/Versions/A/FindByContent
0x920c0000 - 0x922a7fff com.apple.security 2.3 (176)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x92430000 - 0x92468fff com.apple.LaunchServices 10.3.5 (98.4)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x927f0000 - 0x92827fff com.apple.CFNetwork 1.2.1 (7)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x92880000 - 0x92c05fff com.apple.HIToolbox 1.3.7 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x939a0000 - 0x939b4fff libcups.2.dylib 	/usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x939d0000 - 0x939d4fff libmathCommon.A.dylib 	/usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x93b3c000 - 0x93bf4fff com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox 1.3.4	/System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x93f55000 - 0x93fbcfff com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 2.1.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x945b0000 - 0x945b9fff libz.1.dylib 	/usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x94610000 - 0x9462afff libresolv.9.dylib 	/usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x94650000 - 0x946affff com.apple.SearchKit 1.0.2	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x946ed000 - 0x94705fff com.apple.WebServices 1.1.1 (1.1.0)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebServicesCore.framework/Versions/A/WebServicesCore
0x94c57000 - 0x94f2ffff com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.203.30 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x94fae000 - 0x94fcbfff com.apple.audio.SoundManager 3.9	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x954c0000 - 0x95ac6fff libBLAS.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x95b20000 - 0x95df0fff libLAPACK.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x95e0a000 - 0x95e24fff com.apple.openscripting 1.2.1 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x95e40000 - 0x95eadfff libvDSP.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x95f00000 - 0x95f20fff libvMisc.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x96195000 - 0x961a1fff com.apple.help 1.0.1	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x968d0000 - 0x969b2fff libicucore.A.dylib 	/usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x96aa0000 - 0x96acefff libssl.0.9.7.dylib 	/usr/lib/libssl.0.9.7.dylib
0x96b50000 - 0x96bdffff ATS 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x96c00000 - 0x96c8cfff com.apple.ink.framework 101.1.4 (55.12)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x96cb0000 - 0x96d9efff libiconv.2.dylib 	/usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib
0x96e12000 - 0x96e25fff com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework 3.2	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x96e80000 - 0x96e90fff com.apple.vecLib 3.0.3 (vecLib 3.0.3)	/System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib


----------



## bluepotatoes66 (May 27, 2008)

Because I am getting almost an identical error message, except I'm running 10.5.2.


----------



## farsidecow (May 27, 2008)

Well, I have since switched the game over to my PC (I had a HD crash on the Mac and was able to salvage the game files, but went ahead and switched the game at the same time).  The game really was begninning to drag on this PowerBook G4.  The Mac is still my main computer, but on the rare occasions when I have time to play games, or get home (after 8+ hours on a computer) and feel like playing a game, that is how I relieve some stress and do something completely mindless.

However, if I recall, correctly, I do believe my problem had to do when the characters went into desperation on the aspiration meter.  I figured this out when I moved a family to an empty lot with one character still in desperation and the game kept crashing, while families on other lots while folks were still above desperation worked fine.  Perhaps it has/d something to do with the psychiatrist that descends from above?

My suggestions if this appears to be your issue too:

(1).  Keep the characters above desperation 
(2).  Or pause the game once they go into desperation, then use the boolprop cheats to raise their aspiration level above desperation.  (If you happen to be unfamilar with this, just Google it and you should see what I am talking about).

Obviously, there may still be other issues, this is just what I narrowed it down to on my PowerBook


----------



## Mario8672 (Aug 22, 2008)

My suggestion is to try download the latest revision patch (Rev. F, perhaps?)


----------

